# Moustache area... dark??



## gracetre123 (May 18, 2007)

My moustache area is really dark, please I need help, I dont have any hair in there, I don't take any birth control, so i think it's maybe caused by the sun...but this is getting really dark, I have a very pale skin...please anyone here that had the same problem...tell me what to do!!!

TIA


----------



## happymcasian (Aug 6, 2007)

Take a lemon, and put the juice on your moustache area,
Wait a while and wash off. Wahlah!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 6, 2007)

Does that really work? Just a lemon???? My armpit area has dark skin since forever. When there's no hair there! (It's not like that five o clock shadow stuff because I get it waxed) And since it's dark it looks nasty and gives the illusion I have hair


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 6, 2007)

Your fair skin + sunshine = darkened area over top lip. Wear sunscreen every day, and it should fade. Keep exfoliating, too.


----------

